# Natura Bisse Glycolic Peel 25%



## Geek2 (Mar 21, 2005)

I tried a sample of the *Natura Bisse Glycolic Peel 25%* tonight. It made my skin feel so great. My pores looked so much better. I wouldn't buy the product because of the price but I didn't mind the free sample I had.




I also used the *Clinique Recovery Cream* sample afterwards and it made my skin feel so smooth. This cream is exclusive to Neiman Marcus.


----------



## Pinkymarz (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi! Maybe I need a higher Glycolic peel for my age spots on my neck. Can you use that high of a GP on your neck area? I've been using 10-15% on my face. How much can you take?

Thanks gals!

Hugs, Pammie


----------



## Pinkymarz (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Kim,

I've never done anything over 10%! I didn't want to burn my face off! LOL Lately it feels as though nothing is happening...that's probably why! I need to go higher! I'll order something or go down to Walgreens and see what they have! Thanks again!


----------



## KMEFH (Apr 20, 2005)

Oohh! i loved this stuff, i had a bunch of samples and have been using it twice a week as well, and my skin is looking awesome! How much is it anyway???

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* I tried a sample of the *Natura Bisse Glycolic Peel 25%* tonight. It made my skin feel so great. My pores looked so much better. I wouldn't buy the product because of the price but I didn't mind the free sample I had.



I also used the *Clinique Recovery Cream* sample afterwards and it made my skin feel so smooth. This cream is exclusive to Neiman Marcus.


----------



## Pinkymarz (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Guys! I bought a sample of the Natura Bisse Glycolic Peel 25% on ebay last nite...I got it for $8.00. Not too bad. I'm gonna try it as soon as I receive it in the mail.

There is no way I can afford the 1oz size....dang that stuff isn't cheap. Well, you know what they say....just cuz it costs an arm and a leg doesn't mean it works! Looking forward to trying though!

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## K*O* (Apr 23, 2005)

Reija, my friend @ work bought the new one out from L'oreal....Glycolic peel kit....was like $24.00 from the drug store...you can get it when they run the sales for like $19....she said she loved it.... you may wanna give that a run for your money..at least you won't be totally broke, since it ain't that expensive...How bad can L'Oreal be???? They gotta keep up w/the competition, yet be affordable too. !!


----------



## K*O* (Apr 23, 2005)

Reija, May I ask? Why do you need a glycolic peel??? You're so young. your skin can't be that bad = You look great, are you kidding???........talk to me when you're 50 !


----------



## Pinkymarz (May 2, 2005)

Kim,

I tried the Nutra Bisse 25% Glycolic Peel and it felt great! It made my face smooth and glowing...but....after awhile it was just "the same". It didn't tingle or feel warm or anything while I was using it. I think I need to go up to a 50% peel. BUT...I won't buy the Nurta Bisse..it's just too expensive. I did go to the site you recommended...with the copper peptides...what do you suggest I start out as? I have combination skin...no acne..just some little red veins on my cheeks and those hideous spots on my neck below my jaw line. I now know I can take at least a 25% peel without it doing anything or at least I don't think it's doing anything...man, am I rambling! LOL

Thanks Kim!


----------



## Geek2 (May 2, 2005)

I just wanted to try to since I got the sample. I also would love to have a nice even toned skin but I guess that's never going to happen. I also have some enlarged pores. I like this sample because it didn't irritate my sensitive skin. I actually didn't feel it much when I put it on. I was afraid it would irritate my skin but it didn't.


----------



## Pinkymarz (May 2, 2005)

Dang Girl, you're quick! LOL Thanks for the fast reply! I'm gonna order up today...my Hubby is gonna kill me...but...I did tell him I'm not buying anymore makeup ( for now!) ..just skincare....heehehe. LIttle does he know....skin care is more expensive than MU! Thanks for all great advice Ladies!

"May your skin be clearer and your day brighter than ever!" hehehe


----------

